# Nintendo stops selling Wii consoles in Japan...



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2013)

Barely 7 years on the shelves and Nintendo are axing it already...









> That was quick. Just a few weeks after it became clear that Nintendo would stop manufacturing the Wii for Japan, the company has quietly listed the console as "discontinued" (upper right) on its Japanese website. From now on, local gamers wanting a Wii fix will either have to pick up the backwards-compatible Wii U or hunt for leftover stock at retailers.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 20, 2013)

"Barely" 7 years is pretty good. Much better than the Gamecube did by 2 years, and a year better than the N64. But more importantly it can't be considered anything other than a massive success, can it?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 20, 2013)

there is this thing out now called the Wii-U it plays Wii games.


----------



## Silva (Oct 20, 2013)

It's only weird because Nintendo had a tradition of supporting their consoles in Japan well until past their replacements arrived in the market.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm always put off plugging mine in because I always have to charge the batteries. 
pain in the arse.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2013)

Silva said:


> It's only weird because Nintendo had a tradition of supporting their consoles in Japan well until past their replacements arrived in the market.



Yup, the Nes and Famicom were both around for a very long time in Japan with a number of revisions.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm always put off plugging mine in because I always have to charge the batteries.
> pain in the arse.



Mine is basically a media box for my bedroom tv and the occasional old skool gaming fun with Mario etc..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 20, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Mine is basically a media box for my bedroom tv and the occasional old skool gaming fun with Mario etc..


A what what box? 
What is a media box?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2013)

I use it to stream video content via.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 21, 2013)

Wii U is fully backwards compatible. You can also transfer all your purchased downloadable games. A recent update allowed all Wii games to be played on the gamepad itself (it has a built in sensor bar!).

With Xbone and PS4 your digital library (and physical library) are useless once you upgrade. Unless you want to forever keep all your old consoles plugged in under the telly...and who the fuck wants that.


----------



## Silva (Oct 21, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> With Xbone and PS4 your digital library (and physical library) are useless once you upgrade. Unless you want to forever keep all your old consoles plugged in under the telly...and who the fuck wants that.


The PS4 will probably add support via Gaikai (as part of their subscription service) later on, although it's still not known if the player will have to pop-up the disc, or still have to buy them.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 21, 2013)

Silva said:


> The PS4 will probably add support via Gaikai (as part of their subscription service) later on, although it's still not known if the player will have to pop-up the disc, or still have to buy them.


 
Good idea. But my broadband speed won't be fast enough.


----------



## Silva (Oct 21, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Good idea. But my broadband speed won't be fast enough.


a lot of people won't (even here, the router barely has signal in the living room), and it's the reason such services aren't pushed that often. But at least it's an interesting way of providing some backwards compatibility between systems with incompatible architectures.


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

S☼I said:


> "Barely" 7 years is pretty good. Much better than the Gamecube did by 2 years, and a year better than the N64. But more importantly it can't be considered anything other than a massive success, can it?



Aye, that.  7 years is a long time in gaming tech.


----------



## keybored (Oct 26, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Unless you want to forever keep all your old consoles plugged in under the telly...and who the fuck wants that.



Still got my chipped PSX right there!


----------



## Geoffrey (Oct 28, 2013)

Silva said:


> a lot of people won't (even here, the router barely has signal in the living room), and it's the reason such services aren't pushed that often. But at least it's an interesting way of providing some backwards compatibility between systems with incompatible architectures.



If your wifi signal is poor for PS3 in a certain room you can buy this...

http://www.broadbandbuyer.co.uk/Sho...ium=shopping&gclid=CJ_xqOWVuboCFfHKtAod5GoAyA 

Boosts the signal and allowed me to get online anywhere in the house.  Works really well.


----------



## Geoffrey (Oct 28, 2013)

I think 7 years is good going on the shelves for the Wii.  This is probably a tactical move by Nintendo to increase sales of the (flagging, so were told) Wii U.  They're probably Just making sure there is no alternative cheaper machine that can be bought brand new.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 28, 2013)

I've got ours soft modded and the kids live on it. You-tube, i player, movies and just about every game on an external hard drive. Not sure what we'd do without ours


----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> I've got ours soft modded and the kids live on it. You-tube, i player, movies and just about every game on an external hard drive. Not sure what we'd do without ours


Yep we have too and werv uses it a bit, I go through phases.


----------



## Silva (Oct 28, 2013)

Geoffrey said:


> If your wifi signal is poor for PS3 in a certain room you can buy this...
> 
> http://www.broadbandbuyer.co.uk/Sho...ium=shopping&gclid=CJ_xqOWVuboCFfHKtAod5GoAyA
> 
> Boosts the signal and allowed me to get online anywhere in the house.  Works really well.


I've thought of that, (it's a 360, but same deal for all devices), but I only have it because the guy who returned it to where I worked said it's banned from Live, so there's very little incentive to try


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> I've got ours soft modded and the kids live on it. You-tube, i player, movies and just about every game on an external hard drive. Not sure what we'd do without ours



[slight derail]

Ooh, have you got a link or similar to instructions as to how to do that? I wanted to rip all my kids' WiiVDs to a hard drive (as they're simply going to scratch etc them soon) but it seemed that one couldn't? 

[as you were]


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 29, 2013)

prunus said:


> [slight derail]
> 
> Ooh, have you got a link or similar to instructions as to how to do that? I wanted to rip all my kids' WiiVDs to a hard drive (as they're simply going to scratch etc them soon) but it seemed that one couldn't?
> 
> [as you were]


http://www.wiihacks.com/recommended-faqs-guides-tutorials-only/96886-guide-softmod-any-wii.html


----------

